# Campy 11spd chain connector available?



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Going to be installing my first Campy 11 spd group. I am used to using a chain link connector. Are there any 5.5mm connectors out there?


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

There were a few old threads dealing with what type of new connectors were available, but I believe the production of them was still in doubt at the time (when the thread was active). The other alternative is a KMC missing link which is specifically designed for campy 10sp. I have gone down this route and haven't felt any problems that could be link-related.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

There are supposed to be some coming as noted. Lickbike has one listed which isn't available yet but is supposed to be soon (though it does say Nov 09 there) I have one on back order with them. I have the chain tool and plan to continue using it but thought I'd get one of those eventually to throw in my tool kit.

http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB=%270339-11%27


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I broke down and bought the Park CT-4.2 and Park CT-11 tools at a cost of $90 instead of the Campy unit for $189. The new 11spd link will definately do the trick when available.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

Lickbike now has the long-awaited Forster SuperLink for 11sp in stock. Mine arrived today. Works great on the bench. Cannot report on real on the road testing until these yukky Michigan roads clear up in the spring.

V.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

volubilis said:


> Lickbike now has the long-awaited Forster SuperLink for 11sp in stock. Mine arrived today. Works great on the bench. Cannot report on real on the road testing until these yukky Michigan roads clear up in the spring.
> 
> V.



Mine came in today as well, I'll have to try it out later.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*11 speed forster link*

I've been using one of lickbikes 5.5 prototypes forster links for about 700 miles now.No problems. I ordered a full record 11 kit from them back in October, I tried inserting the original campy chain pin with a park chain tool (whoops) No worky. So I called lickbike crying about my situation. So they sent me the prototype just to get me on the road. Good Guys.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

kytyree said:


> There are supposed to be some coming as noted. Lickbike has one listed which isn't available yet but is supposed to be soon (though it does say Nov 09 there) I have one on back order with them. I have the chain tool and plan to continue using it but thought I'd get one of those eventually to throw in my tool kit.
> 
> http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB=%270339-11%27


I like Bob Lickton... I've done business with Lickton's since the mid-'80s when I bought my first serious road bike... Eddy Merckx with Super Record. With that being said, I've tried their Superlinks enough times to know that they tend to wear out quickly and click on cassette. I explained my concern to Bob but he didn't really have much to say about it. Wipperman and KMC links have been much better (yes I know that there currently isn't a link sold by Wipperman that works with 11sp). The Superlink X-11 would have to garner rave reviews before I'd even think about spending $20 to buy one.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

wheelio said:


> I've been using one of lickbikes 5.5 prototypes forster links for about 700 miles now.No problems. I ordered a full record 11 kit from them back in October, I tried inserting the original campy chain pin with a park chain tool (whoops) No worky. So I called lickbike crying about my situation. So they sent me the prototype just to get me on the road. Good Guys.


They're definitely good guys and I hope the X-11 is a success. I'll be appreciate seeing future reports from you, volubilis and kytyree as you've used them for 1,500 to 2,000+ miles.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

rocco said:


> I like Bob Lickton... I've done business with Lickton's since the mid-'80s when I bought my first serious road bike... Eddy Merckx with Super Record. With that being said, I've tried their Superlinks enough times to know that they tend to wear out quickly and click on cassette. I explained my concern to Bob but he didn't really have much to say about it. Wipperman and KMC links have been much better (yes I know that there currently isn't a link sold by Wipperman that works with 11sp). The Superlink X-11 would have to garner rave reviews before I'd even think about spending $20 to buy one.


I've had a different experience; with the 5.9mm 10speed SuperLink on Record 10 I've had no failures, no clicking at all, and the link was still good when I retired the chain (about 3500 miles). I used a 5.9mm superlink on my 11 speed last year, heard an occasional click, and had trouble free use of 2000 mile with one link on one Record 11 chain, and 1500 miles with another link on another Record chain. V.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone logged significant miles with a 5.5mm link on Campy 11sp? I am waiting on an 11sp gruppo to upgrade my main ride and am hoping there's a decent solution out there. Anything other than the lickbike option? Thanks in advance for any input!



volubilis said:


> I've had a different experience; with the 5.9mm 10speed SuperLink on Record 10 I've had no failures, no clicking at all, and the link was still good when I retired the chain (about 3500 miles). I used a 5.9mm superlink on my 11 speed last year, heard an occasional click, and had trouble free use of 2000 mile with one link on one Record 11 chain, and 1500 miles with another link on another Record chain. V.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...anything further on this*

...any further reports or usage feedback info on the Superlink X11 mentioned in a number of posts on this thread? Last posting was Jan 2010.

Thankx.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

campagnoloneutron said:


> ...any further reports or usage feedback info on the Superlink X11 mentioned in a number of posts on this thread? Last posting was Jan 2010.
> 
> Thankx.


 Superlink 11 on Chorus11 chain on Record11 Compact seems fine *on bench*. Roads around here (Michigan) are still too winter salt/sand crappy. Will start riding next week. v.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Zinn posted an article on Velonews regarding the 11spd chains. He basically is advocating leaving the chain on the bike until it's time to discard and replace. I am still undecided what I will do - but I have my new 11spd gruppo in the garage ready to go on the bike when I get the time. $70 for a quick link vs spending a few bucks at my LBS to have the chain installed has me leaning towards going with Zinn's advice.


----------



## bedazzle (Feb 18, 2010)

Lick has a sale $20.00 for 11 speed connector.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

volubilis said:


> Superlink 11 on Chorus11 chain on Record11 Compact seems fine *on bench*. Roads around here (Michigan) are still too winter salt/sand crappy. Will start riding next week. v.


 First 100 miles with the Superlink11. Highly satisfactory thus far. No clicking, no noise, crisp shifting. Basically could not tell it wasn't the Campy fixed link. Compact Record 11 drivetrain with new Chorus11 chain and new Chorus 12-27 on Ridley Noah. v.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

I have a couple hundred trainer miles on both of mine. Same experience as volubilis: quiet, shifts fine. Still don't understand the justification for the $13 premium over the 10-speed version, but whatever.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cendres said:


> I have a couple hundred trainer miles on both of mine. Same experience as volubilis: quiet, shifts fine. Still don't understand the justification for the $13 premium over the 10-speed version, but whatever.



That was always the case with those links from my experience... quiet and shifts fine for a while but not nearly as long as the life a well maintained Campy chain. Plus there's no farking way I'm spending $20 for a connector link. 

BTW, I'm pretty sure I still have a Superlink IV/10 spd version in it's original sealed package stashed away if anyone wants it.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

cendres said:


> I have a couple hundred trainer miles on both of mine. Same experience as volubilis: quiet, shifts fine. Still don't understand the justification for the $13 premium over the 10-speed version, but whatever.


 I asked that of the guy at Lickton's when I bought mine. He said that the increased cost was because the 11 has been diamond coated, a process which the previous versions did not have, intended to increase durability. v.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

rocco said:


> That was always the case with those links from my experience... quiet and shifts fine for a while but not nearly as long as the life a well maintained Campy chain. Plus there's no farking way I'm spending $20 for a connector link.


Well, my point of view from experience with the 10sp links is that, 

1) I can most definitely clean and lube the chain better, and clean the cogs and chainrings better, with a removable chain, which prolongs chain and gear life.

2) I rotate two chains (I think I recall C40 saying he rotates 3) roughly every 500 miles, which most definitely prolongs cassette life enough to more than offset the cost of the links, even at $20 each. My experience with the Superlink10 has been that it lasts as long as the chain. ( The new 11 link is diamond coated which the manufacturer proposes will prolong its life -- to be determined).
v.


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

The X-11 link clicked to no end on my Super Record Groupo. I cannot recommend it at all. My local LBS said they received similar feedback from 3 other customers. 

However I can recommend the new IRD Snap-Link IV for 11 speed. No noise, shifts fine. As good as the Campy pin.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

tmault said:


> The X-11 link clicked to no end on my Super Record Groupo. I cannot recommend it at all. My local LBS said they received similar feedback from 3 other customers.
> 
> However I can recommend the new IRD Snap-Link IV for 11 speed. No noise, shifts fine. As good as the Campy pin.


I've been one of the few who have had good results with the X-11, and previously reported no clicking (Chorus and Record 11 chains, Record 11 drivetrain, Chain-L lube). I alternate between 2 chains every 500mi, X11 dedicated to each chain. I really did not have any clicking until about 900 to 1000 mi on each, then it started. I read a suggestion somewhere on this forum to round the edges of the link to match the Campy links, With a Dremel tool I rounded the outside edges of the leading and trailing parts, and the *inside* edges between the pins where the chain engages the cog teeth. Totally eliminated the clicking. Totally. It's the quietest drivetrain I've ever had. Both chains now have over 1500 miles and both are silent. I don't understand why there was no clicking sooner. I am going to write to Lickton's to suggest they modify their link. Meanwhile if any of you have abandoned or unused X-11s you might try this. Just look at a link of the Campy chain and use a Dremel or a fine jewelers file to make the X11 look the same.

Meanwhile, tmault, is the IRD Snap-Link IV detachable/re-attachable like the X11 - that is key for me. And, what is the source?


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

The IRD Snap-Link IV is detachable, but it is best separated with a master link tool given the very positive snap engagement of the link. You can do it with a pair of really narrow needle nosed pilers but it is a struggle. The proper tool works much, much better and both Park and Pedros sell these for around $15.

I purchased the link at Vecchios Bike Shop in Boulder, CO. Your local LBS can order them from Merry Sales Co. who is an IRD distributor. I have not been able to find an online source for this link.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

volubilis said:


> I've been one of the few who have had good results with the X-11, and previously reported no clicking (Chorus and Record 11 chains, Record 11 drivetrain, Chain-L lube). I alternate between 2 chains every 500mi, X11 dedicated to each chain. I really did not have any clicking until about 900 to 1000 mi on each, then it started. I read a suggestion somewhere on this forum to round the edges of the link to match the Campy links, With a Dremel tool I rounded the outside edges of the leading and trailing parts, and the *inside* edges between the pins where the chain engages the cog teeth. Totally eliminated the clicking. Totally. It's the quietest drivetrain I've ever had. Both chains now have over 1500 miles and both are silent. I don't understand why there was no clicking sooner. I am going to write to Lickton's to suggest they modify their link. Meanwhile if any of you have abandoned or unused X-11s you might try this. Just look at a link of the Campy chain and use a Dremel or a fine jewelers file to make the X11 look the same.
> Meanwhile, tmault, is the IRD Snap-Link IV detachable/re-attachable like the X11 - that is key for me. And, what is the source?


I have also recently abandoned the x-11 superlink (I had two of the "black diamond plasma coating" version x-11 link circa march 2010). For reference; running SR 11 sp drivetrain, sometimes record or chorus cassettes. I keep the chain very clean, wiping down after every ride and lube with Finish Line ceramic chain oil. I only got less than 1000km from the first one before it started clicking. The second I just recently took off as it was catching on the adjacent sprockets as the chain ran through the cassette. The 11 speed cassette sprocket spacing is extremely tight and the bevels on the campagnolo 11 speed chain are definitely performing a function (see photo of chain bevels). The x-11 superlink has no beveling and catches. When using my Campagnolo Boras it is a pronounced clunk as it rides up on the adjacent sprocket momentarily and then drops down (and no the index shifting does not need adjusting). I thought about beveling the superlink with the dremel tool as suggested but no, I think I will just return them to Licktons with comments. They were $20 each and I can get almost get a new 11 speed chain for the price of two.

I am now running the campagnolo 11 speed chain pinned with the campagnolo 11 speed chain tool and it runs very smoothly. As I have said in the past I like the idea of being able to quickly and easily remove the chain with the a superlink for service and cleaning but I like a quiet drive train much more...


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

I could not agree more. A quiet drivetrain trumps the ability to remove the chain by a long shot. Even though I have had good luck with the IRD link I will be using the Campy pin installed with the Campy tool on my next chain. I can't help but be paranoid about the link even though it seems to be working fine.


----------

